# Spaniel & Wheaten finished



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Finishe and ready for going


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

dog owners will go for this nice one

Will have a go at a dog myself after christmas


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

They are great. Well done.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Love the contrast between the sticks and toppers.It seems like a lot of thought went into this combination for a great effect. N.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Excellent, outstanding work! Makes me want to do some toppers.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great looking pieces. I really like the brass collars sets the topper off


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

As an unabashed dog lover these two make me want scruffle some ears and say, "Who's a good dog, who's a good dog."


----------

